# ntlmaps and emerge behind MS Proxy

## whitetr6

I have installed ntlmaps, which is working great as far as letting me browse to the Internet through our Microsoft ISA server (Proxy). What I want to figure out is if that will help me run emerge. I tried enabling the http_proxy, rsync_proxy and ftp_proxy lines in wgetrc, pointing them to 127.0.0.1:5865, as described in the ntlmaps doc. That does seem to let wget work with no problem, but emerge still hangs at "Checking Server Timestamp"

I have also made sure that the ISA server is allowing outbound TCP for rsync. 

Is there something else I need to do to get this working?

Thanks,

whitetr6

----------

## thecooptoo

mine works OK 

have you got something like this in /etc/make.conf

```
http_proxy="http://username:password@xx.xx.xx.xx:8080"
```

 xx.xx.xx.xx is the MS proxy

```

 NTGHICU1 ntlmaps-0.9.8.11 # cat server.cfg |grep -v '#'

[GENERAL]

LISTEN_PORT:5865

PARENT_PROXY:xx.xx.xx.xx

PARENT_PROXY_PORT:8080

PARENT_PROXY_TIMEOUT:15

ALLOW_EXTERNAL_CLIENTS:1

FRIENDLY_IPS:

URL_LOG:0

MAX_CONNECTION_BACKLOG:5

[CLIENT_HEADER]

Accept: image/gif, image/x-xbitmap, image/jpeg, image/pjpeg, application/vnd.ms-excel, application/msword, application/vnd.ms-powerpoint, */*

 User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.5; Windows NT5)

[NTLM_AUTH]

NT_HOSTNAME:

NT_DOMAIN:DOMAIN

USER:username 

PASSWORD:password

LM_PART:1

NT_PART:0

NTLM_FLAGS: 06820000

NTLM_TO_BASIC:0

[DEBUG]

DEBUG:0

BIN_DEBUG:0

SCR_DEBUG:0

AUTH_DEBUG:0

NTGHICU1 ntlmaps-0.9.8.11 #
```

----------

## whitetr6

Should the make.conf http_proxy be the ISA server proxy, or the localhost ntlmaps proxy? I've tried both, but can't get either to work so far

Thanks![/code]

----------

## thecooptoo

mine is the remote ISA proxy

----------

## opensas

Right now I can't make ntlmaps work, and I don't know why

(by the way, does anybody know where is the ntlmaps log file located???)

but when I could set it up, I remember that the http_proxy variable was pointing to my local proxy

something like

http="http://tux:5865"

or

http="http://localhost:5865"

or

http="http://127.0.0.1:5865"

And I had no problem with wget.

I guess that thecooptoo is accesing the ISA server proxy directly, instead of going thru ntlmaps.

Saludos

Sas

----------

## thecooptoo

sorry -been away and not at the office machine

```
NTGHICU1 ntlmaps-0.9.8.11 # cat /etc/make.conf |grep -v '#'

USE="apache2 -arts -encode -gnome -kde mysql nptl nptlonly -qt -gtk -gtk2 -X samba -xmms"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

http_proxy="http://username:password@62.xx.xx.xx:8080"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

NTGHICU1 ntlmaps-0.9.8.11 #
```

----------

## opensas

I tried with 

```
http_proxy="http://username:password@62.xx.xx.xx:8080"
```

But with no luck

It's possible to specify the network domain with

```
http_proxy="http://nt_domain\username:password@62.xx.xx.xx:8080"
```

But it didn't work either

In the following thread 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323909-highlight-ntlmaps.html

Something is being said about a log file, but I can't find it

I emerged and added metalog to the default runlevel, but still can't find the  log file

So if anybody knows where I could find the log file, please let me know

Saludos

Sas

----------

## opensas

Oops!!!

I thing I'v found out what was going on

I just forgot to export the http_proxy variable  :Embarassed: 

I tried with 

```
export http_proxy="http://localhost:5865"
```

and it worked

Saludos

Sas

----------

